# Danish journalist looking for Danske Bank customers



## JulieSoeltoft (7 Nov 2017)

Hi,

I'm a journalist at the Danish financial media Finans Watch. I've been writing about the irish tracker scandal focusing on Danske Bank, the biggest bank in Denmark.

I'm trying to get in contact with Danske customers that might have been affected by the case with the tracker mortgages.
As some of you might know Danske is the only of the 15 banks in Ireland that haven't publicly spoken about its involvment in the case yet. The bank's press office told me that they are still reviewing and they estimate that it will be possible for them to say something about their findings in the end of November.

I'm hoping to hear from some Danske Bank customers before that. Thank you for your time.

Best,
Julie

jsj@finanswatch.dk


----------

